# SSD wird bei Windows Installation nicht erkannt



## DrBigfoot (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mir für meinen mittlerweile recht alten Rechner eine Samsung 850 Evo  250gb gekauft und wollte die Windows 10 Testversion auf der SSD als Systemplatte installieren.  

Mein System:

Core 2 Quad 2,66Ghz @ 3Ghz
8GB Ram DDR2
Gigabyte EP45-DS3 Mainboard, Bios Version F9
Radion 280X

Habe im Bios vorab den AHCI Modus aktiviert, Native Mode für SATA 0-3 ebenfalls Enabled.

Bei der AHCI Mode Einstellung kommt im Bootvorgang die Meldung :


Version 1.07
This version only supports hard disk and cdrom drives

sowie

Controller Bus#00, Device#1F, Function#02: 06 Ports
No Device Found
AHCI Bios not installed


Danach lädt die Installation von Windows 10, ich führe die Schritte aus und komme zum Punkt an dem das Laufwerk ausgewählt werden soll, jedoch wird kein Laufwerk angezeigt (normale HDD wird erkannt wenn sie angesteckt ist).

Habe die SSD schon am SATA Port 0 und 1 angehängt, bringt immer das gleiche Ergebnis. 

Einen Neukauf von Mainboard und sämtlichen anderen Komponenten schließe ich aus, da das System für meine Zwecke völlig ausreichend ist. Was kann ich tun ? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, durch Google habe ich leider keine hilfreichen Ergebnisse gefunden


----------



## Cleaners (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo!

Das Bios denke ich hat die letzte aktuell mögliche Version?  Schau mal bitte im Bios nach ob die Platte dort überhaupt angezeigt wird.


----------



## DrBigfoot (10. Mai 2015)

Platte wird nicht erkannt im Bios. Es gibt noch eine neuere Bios Version, F10b - istallerdings eine Beta.


----------



## razzor1984 (10. Mai 2015)

Gibts ne möglichkeit die SSD in einem anderen PC zu testen ob diese dort erkannt wird ?


----------



## DrBigfoot (11. Mai 2015)

Habe die SSD in einem Gehäuser einer externen Festplatte über USB getestet, läuft, lässt sich auch unter NTFS formatieren. Formatiere gerade unter NTFS und werde sie dann nocheinmal im PC über SATA testen.


----------



## DrBigfoot (11. Mai 2015)

Habe die SSD formatiert, wieder an den SATA 1 Port angeschlossen, Setup ausgeführt, SSD wird nicht erkannt. Habe noch eine weitere SSD von OCZ angeschlossen, ergibt das selber Problem.

Fehlen die AHCI Bios Treiber? Wenn ja, wie bekomme ich sie? Habe leider nichts brauchbares gefunden - müssen die AHCI genau für das Mainboard passen oder sind das universelle Treiber? Bringt evtl. das Bios Update auf die V 10 Beta etwas? Wie schauts da mit der Stabilität aus bei einem leicht übertaktetem System?


----------



## DrBigfoot (12. Mai 2015)

Problem gelöst! War ein sehr banales Problem...
Das Stromkabel vom Netzteil zur SSD war kaputt, habe es mit einem anderen Stromkabel versucht und die Platte wurde sofort erkannt


----------

